

The Future of Javascript - zhangela
http://pastebin.com/NUMTTrKj

======
coldtea
> _How will we get Harmony related changes into Chrome?

Very carefully ;-). V8 is carefully tuned for speed with the current
Javascript standard rather than flexibility--this makes it very difficult to
make experimental changes. We are considering pre-processors and a number of
other options, but ultimately the precise solution is still an open question._

What this translates to is: even after it's finalized as a spec, forget using
ES6 anytime soon for web development.

Chrome will lag its ass -- as it already does, since FF has already
implemented tons of ES6 stuff and V8 only a tiny subset.

I hope Safari and IE also move things forward and force Google's hand, but I
don't see that really happening.

So, ES6? Forget about it for the next 5 years.

~~~
flavoie
It's what make language that compile to JS worth using.

I've start using LiveScript on a side project and TypeScript at work. I can
now use the future without browser compatibility nightmare.

------
tinganho
The most interesting thing Google Dart will be used for the main languague for
Android

------
k__
Dash became Dart?

~~~
zhangela
Yep!

